# name sign ?



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking to get a name sign made , aprox 2 ft long and around 6 to 8 inches wide. What do these cost ?

Thanks
rags


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure, but maybe post on the Barter Board and see if you can find someone here that makes them.


----------

